# Pork Belly and Buckboard Bacon



## Hamdrew (Jul 3, 2021)

Belly and the last Buckboard were pretty much dry-cured, but I did put a little water in the ziplock bag. The first 3 were Pop's with half sugar, one with refined white, another generic Sugar-In-The-Raw, another brown. Pickling spice rub on all three, and pickling+quite a bit of Fenugreek seed on the last buckboard. Tried to keep temp <150*F, by using large splits of Pin Oak and keeping the firebox on my old Brinkmann open the whole time for TBS.
































Other Buckboard and Belly-












Belly sliced-






Fenugreek+Pickling Spice Buckboard-


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 3, 2021)

Bring on the BLTs! Looks good. You guys are peer pressuring me into trying bacon. 

Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Bring on the BLTs! Looks good. You guys are peer pressuring me into trying bacon.
> 
> Jim




Nothing wrong with a little arm twisting!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 3, 2021)

That looks great all around. Nice job.
Question, did you get any maple flavor from the fenugreek?
Thats really nice looking bacon.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 3, 2021)

Real nice color on your bacons there. How was the flavor on the Dry Cured ones

( I've got 3 in the fridge now until July 13th )

David


----------



## Hamdrew (Jul 3, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> That looks great all around. Nice job.
> Question, did you get any maple flavor from the fenugreek?
> Thats really nice looking bacon.


Yes! Quite a bit. I finally got more fenugreek leaf, too, so am gonna play around next with it in the brine and rub.



 JLeonard

Read my mind! BLT's are just about my favorite sandwich, and tomatoes at the market are starting to get real good. As for trying bacon, it is SUPER easy and rewarding. I'm also getting hooked on "corned" pork (curing then braising in the oven) sandwiches for lunch. Tastes just about the same, but IMO better, as the spices shine through a little more than using beef. 

Can't beat the price using butts, either, or even spares which made the most delicious broth I've ever tasted with all that bone and collagen.



 DRKsmoking

Better than the wet-brined, but not by too much as far as I can tell at this point. Some of that has gotta be from the different rub, too, and I'll know better trying them side by side again. and again, and again, LOL


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 3, 2021)

great looking spread there Ham ... job well done...


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 3, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 3, 2021)

looks great Ham


----------

